# CA Pen Finish Kit



## kooster

Does anyone know if you can use the new CA Finishing Kit over another existing finish (e.g. Shellawax) or can it only be used on unfinished blanks ?


----------



## Dalecamino

I wouldn't trust it to stick to another finish. Take the safest course. Lightly sand it down to bare wood. Might save yourself some anguish.


----------



## kooster

Thanks. Sounds like good advice especially using CA in any capacity.


----------



## mmayo

*CA finishing kit*

When I started I bought the "I Can't Believe This Finish Starter Set" from Penn State. I still have parts of it and think it is a great starter set. It works!  I have worn out the micro mesh, used up the "thin" CA and almost used up the polish. If you sand carefully to 400 or 600 grit, apply 20 coats of CA it works very well. I read about many methods with good and bad results. Try this one from Penn State or something like it. 

Here is an ebony finished with the kit.


----------

